# Joke  and novelty accounts



## Bgheff (Mar 26, 2013)

I've noticed we are getting more of them and they are just getting worse and worse.  Am I the only one who feels this way?


----------



## Mr Bogard (Mar 26, 2013)

Meh, Hulk Hogan is kinda funny to me. The rest all suck.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 26, 2013)

I like Tommy Wiseau,The Hulkster, and wish Grandma Betty would return.

I guess I haven't really noticed any others.


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> I like Tommy Wiseau,The Hulkster, and wish Grandma Betty would return.
> 
> I guess I haven't really noticed any others.


Who was grandma Betty again?


----------



## champthom (Mar 26, 2013)

I've allowed The Hulkster to say as he knows his stuff and because this forum needs Hulkamania. 

I'm not crazy about other people with gimmick accounts. If you're just posting to make some sort of gimmick, you're gonna get banned.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 26, 2013)

But the Hulkster isn't a "joke account." I checked the IP and it matches up with the Hulk Hogan mansion.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 26, 2013)

the hulkster IS NOT a joke


----------



## TL 611 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've not really noticed any joke accounts for a while, but I'm ridiculously unobservant - there's only like the Hulkster and the TLR Wiseau isn't there?


----------



## Holdek (Mar 26, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This old lady than posted a few times.  Just really funny reading her grandmotherly reactions to Chris' antics.  



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> the hulkster IS NOT a joke



Shit, sorry guys.


----------



## spaps (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't really care about any joke accounts, other than The HULKSTER and Tommy Wiseau. I haven't even noticed any new joke accounts, lately. Bgheff, could you name a few?


----------



## Bgheff (Mar 26, 2013)

Luscinia Hafez was the account that prompted this post.  Most other accounts have been here for a while so I don't want to call them out, but it's weird when they try to drop the random roleplay in about their character during a Chris post.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm a Hulkamaniac and I'm glad he's here. Same for Tommy. But yea, we don't need anymore other than them.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 26, 2013)

Who's Hulk Hogan?


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 26, 2013)

He beat Andre the Giant in front of 93,000 people at the Pontiac Silverdome. That's who.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 26, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Who's Hulk Hogan?



That is downright disgraceful. Please write an apology.


----------



## spaps (Mar 26, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Who's Hulk Hogan?








The Hulkster would be ashamed of you.
Y'all should know him by now.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 26, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Spaps said:
			
		

> The Hulkster would be ashamed of you.
> Y'all should know him by now.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 26, 2013)

Not funny. I'm offended.


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2013)

I think the only sane thing to do here is permaban him and then set fire to his computer.


----------



## spaps (Mar 26, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> I think the only sane thing to do here is permaban him and then set fire to his computer.


That's not enough. The Hulkster must then bodyslam him.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 26, 2013)

*COME AT ME, HULK!*


----------



## spaps (Mar 26, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> *COME AT ME, HULK!*


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 26, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *COME AT ME, HULK!*



Not you, Spaps. I want the real one over here!


----------



## spaps (Mar 26, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just showing you an image of him, since you clearly have no idea who the HULKSTER is.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 26, 2013)

The Hulkster won't stoop to your level, so Spaps is the best you're gonna get.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 26, 2013)

Spaps said:
			
		

> I was just showing you an image of him, since you clearly have no idea who the HULKSTER is.








I'm not impressed.



			
				CompyRex said:
			
		

> The Hulkster won't stoop to your level, so Spaps is the best you're gonna get.



Psht... Sure. Or he's not the Hulkster you guys think he is.


----------



## spaps (Mar 26, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> The Hulkster won't stoop to your level, so Spaps is the best you're gonna get.


But I'm not a REAL AMERICAN. I am a REAL CANADIAN though. Shall I tear him apart with my army of polar bears?


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 26, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> CompyRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even a Canadian is able to teach a lesson to a SICK MAN like that.


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> CompyRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can my army of boxing kangaroos join in?


----------



## TL 611 (Mar 26, 2013)

WHATCHA GONNA DO, SAITO, WHEN SPAPS 24INCH BEARS COME CRASHING DOWN ON YOU?


----------



## spaps (Mar 26, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 26, 2013)

Ah. Warm-up. Great. I needed it. Now... *COME AT ME!*


----------



## spaps (Mar 26, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Ah. Warm-up. Great. I needed it. Now... *COME AT ME!*


----------



## spaps (Mar 26, 2013)

Saito is dead now.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 26, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ah. Warm-up. Great. I needed it. Now... *COME AT ME!*








Nope.avi 

*uses Gae Bolg to pierce all their hearts*


----------



## spaps (Mar 26, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP USING YOUR FANCY JAPANESE WORDS AND FIGHT LIKE A MAN!


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 26, 2013)

I am. 






*stabs out his heart with Gae Bolg's Noble Phantasm ability* 

Plus this is from Irish legends, you dolt.

Edit: I gotta go study. I'll play with you guys later.


----------



## spaps (Mar 26, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, screw it. You may have defeated me, but you'll never defeat the HULKSTER!


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 26, 2013)

I remembered that in the first forum on Forumer there is another gimmick wrestler. What's his name again?


----------



## Bgheff (Mar 26, 2013)

Ultimate warrior.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't forget Iron Sheik.

Anyway, my favorites are Hulk Hogan, Grandma Betty and Big Bob Pataki.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 27, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Oh? Is that so? I'm still waiting. It's kinda hard to defeat the "Hulkster" if he never shows up.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 27, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

>



I want the Hogan, himself. Not you!


----------



## CatParty (Mar 27, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> I want the Hogan, himself. Not you!


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 27, 2013)

I love where this thread has gone.


----------



## Tommy_Wiseau (Mar 27, 2013)

Ha ha ha, what a story Joke and novelty accounts thread. I am not a gimmick poster, I love others as a human being, as a person, as a friend. If a lot of people love each other, the waruld would be a better place to live. I like the Hulkster, he understands life. It would seem that he is an expert!


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 27, 2013)

Truth is...we _need_ your artistic genius here, Mr. Wiseau.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Mar 27, 2013)

1- Am I the only one not bothered by the gimmick accounts? The really awful ones get banned and for the most part they post like regular posters. I see no worry. 

2- Hulk Hogan has more important things to fear than Saito.




Believe in The Shield.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 27, 2013)

DrChristianTroy said:
			
		

> 1- Am I the only one not bothered by the gimmick accounts? The really awful ones get banned and for the most part they post like regular posters. I see no worry.
> 
> 2- Hulk Hogan has more important things to fear than Saito.
> 
> ...





more importantly he should worry about


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Mar 27, 2013)

DrChristianTroy said:
			
		

>



Dat Dean Ambrose.



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

>



Needs more Meng.


----------



## Abhor-able (Mar 27, 2013)

This isn't a novelty account...


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 27, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> DrChristianTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who the hell are those guys?


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Mar 27, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Who the hell are those guys?








http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dean+ambrose

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=meng

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dungeon+of+doom+wcw

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=the+shield+wwe


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 27, 2013)

(Insert reference to my avatar and signature here)


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 27, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not impressed.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Mar 27, 2013)

That makes two of us than.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 28, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brother, the Hulkster won't hold it against you. Hulkamania is above petty feuds, man. Hulkamania is about training, saying your prayers, and eating your vitamins. It's about being true to your country. It's about being a real American.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 28, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being a real American? Please. Not that faux tribal altruistic bullshit again.


----------



## Mr Bogard (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe the Hulkster will show up if we play his theme music.



Spoiler



[youtube]Qi51kkMepn0[/youtube]



No, wait, that's the sucky one.



Spoiler



[youtube]VFwXmz1KGoQ[/youtube]


----------



## Niachu (Mar 28, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Being a real American? Please. Not that faux tribal altruistic bullshit again.



Brother, Hulkamania has nothing to prove. We see the Hulkster's true and honest patriotism and 24 inch pythons and understand all.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 28, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right... Whatever you say.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 28, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One does not simply walk into the Cwcki and blaspheme the Hulkster. Its discussion boards are guarded by more than just Q&A forms and captchas. There is Hulkamania there that does not sleep. Not with ten thousand men could you do this. It is folly.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 28, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Newsflash. I. Just. Did. *YOU MAD?*


----------



## Null (Mar 28, 2013)

Saito, I'm having an incredible difficult time determining if you're retarded or just pretending to be right now.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 28, 2013)

In all seriousness though, it's widely accepted that if no one else, Hulk Hogan the best joke account true and honest patriot. Let's leave it at that, yeah?


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 28, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Saito, I'm having an incredible difficult time determining if you're retarded or just pretending to be right now.



Yeah, I'm pretending. (But then again, I seriously don't know who Hulk Hogan is. I never knew he even existed til I came here.)



			
				Niachu said:
			
		

> In all seriousness though, it's widely accepted that if no one else, Hulk Hogan the best joke account true and honest patriot. Let's leave it at that, yeah?



Whatever you say, Niachu.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 28, 2013)

Woah, what's going on here?

> inb4 Spergatory


----------



## Niachu (Mar 28, 2013)

To get things back on topic, I haven't really noticed a significant proliferation of joke accounts either. Haven't seen the Hulkster around lately, either.  He's my favorite, along with Tommy Wiseau and Grandma Betty.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 28, 2013)

Can I make a joke account?  







Lord Pussinboots requests you to allow me this.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 28, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Can I make a joke account?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saved. This is too cute.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 28, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Can I make a joke account?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur a joke account if u dont believ in Hulkamania


----------



## CatParty (Mar 28, 2013)

Mr Bogard said:
			
		

> Maybe the Hulkster will show up if we play his theme music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i wanna be a hulkamaniac (best hogan song/rap)



Spoiler



[youtube]I-GDy65ZYsI[/youtube]


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gee, the lack of humility displayed before the Hulkster staggers me. Please stop trying to appease this disgusting man who declines to listen to the truth and stay on topic.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 28, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Gee, the lack of humility displayed before the Hulkster staggers me. Please stop trying to appease this disgusting man who declines to listen to the truth and tay on topic.



Hard to listen if I never really experienced it, you know?


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Mar 28, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> brooklynbailiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't understand the amazing of Dean Ambrose/Jon Moxley. Noted.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Mar 29, 2013)

DrChristianTroy said:
			
		

> Doesn't understand the amazing of Dean Ambrose/Jon Moxley. Noted.



You? I like you.



			
				Mr Bogard said:
			
		

> Maybe the Hulkster will show up if we play his theme music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brother, that's all good but I always hear this when I think of our beloved Hulkster. It's the song playing in my head when I read his words of wisdom.



Spoiler



[youtube]h09s9JOxNiY[/youtube]



Much love to the patron saint of the Synchtube (RIP) room.

In regards to the topic? All other accounts in question suck and should be big booted and legdropped into oblivion.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 29, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> To get things back on topic, I haven't really noticed a significant proliferation of joke accounts either. Haven't seen the Hulkster around lately, either.  He's my favorite, along with Tommy Wiseau and Grandma Betty.



I love how Grandma Betty is still loved by so many of us, even though she posted like four times total.


----------



## DV 259 (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't know ... in all my time lurking, I've only really liked the Hulkster, but I've been warming up to Wiseau; I don't know why, he just cracks me the hell up.  The other ones - Big Bob, Sophia, etc, just seem to be trying too hard to fit their gimmicks into their posts.

A few forums back there was someone who posted and his avatar and all the pics/videos he posted were of some blonde, Duke-Nukem-ey looking guy.  I liked him too - I believe he predates Hulk, but for the life of me, I can't remember his name.


----------



## Bgheff (Mar 30, 2013)

Hulkster is the only one I like.  The others try too hard.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 30, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> CompyRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brother, you are lucky you never experienced the force of Hulkamania. Is it obvious to the Hulkster that you do not train, say your prayers or eat your vitamins. So you are not a Hulkamaniac. If one is not a Hulkamaniac, they will not be able to use the power of Hulkamania. Hulkamania is the most powerful force in the universe. It is powerful enough to lift all 550 lb of Andre the Giant up into the air and slam him into the mat. It is powerful enough to kick out of The Macho Man, Randy Savage's big elbow drop. 

But as for you, brother... the Hulkster has one piece of advice for you: Learn to be a Hulkamaniac. Start training, saying your prayers and eating your vitamins, man. Otherwise, you will end up like the anti-Hulkster, Christian Weston Chandler.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 30, 2013)

The Hulkster apologizes for the absence lately. The Hulkster has been training hard in a remote area for a big upcoming battle inside the squared circle. It might even delve into a steel cage match, man.


----------



## spaps (Mar 30, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:
			
		

> The Hulkster apologizes for the absence lately. The Hulkster has been training hard in a remote area for a big upcoming battle inside the squared circle. It might even delve into a steel cage match, man.


The only thing that matters is that Hulkamania has returned to the CWCki Forums.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 30, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Hulk Hogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brother, Hulkamania will never leave the forum. The Hulkster could not allow that to happen to the little Hulksters here!


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Mar 31, 2013)

Are there a lot of gimmick accounts? As far as I can tell most of them are like mine where they name themselves after a character and post as themselves.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Most powerful force in the universe? Right. So how come you never used it to solve international problems in the world? Come at me, Hulk. Show me what makes you so special like your fans and yourself claim to be.

Edit: I'll reply, if Hulkster ever posts again, after I wake up in the next 6 hours. I need to sleep and it's been a long day. Night all of you.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Mar 31, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Come at me



...

Right.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulkamania is so powerful it separated Pangaea! By walking on the ground.

But I'm now curious if it could take on Andrew Jackson and Theodore Roosevelt in a tag-team steel cage match. Chuck (Bitch) Norris can't take on either alone.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 31, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Hulk Hogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hulk isn't interested in solving other countries' "international problems."  

He fights for America!


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 31, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a long, true and honest AMERICAN rant written but you pretty much summed it up.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 31, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Most powerful force in the universe? Right. So how come you never used it to solve international problems in the world? Come at me, Hulk. Show me what makes you so special like your fans and yourself claim to be.
> 
> Edit: I'll reply, if Hulkster ever posts again, after I wake up in the next 6 hours. I need to sleep and it's been a long day. Night all of you.



Brother, Hulkamania is the most powerful force in the universe whether you want to acknowledge it or not. The Hulkster only cares about America, brother, not international problems. The Hulkster is a Real American, man. Fighting for the rights of every man.

And brother, the Hulkster has no idea what your weeaboo image was of. The Hulkster doesn't care, either. The only thing the Hulkster cares about is that you see the true power of Hulkamania. If you believed in the demandments of Hulkamania, with the prayers, the training and the vitamins, you would see the true power of it all. However, since it is obvious to the Hulkster that you are too green with envy of the Hulkster and all his little Hulkamaniacs out there, the Hulkster realizes that this is an exercise in futility.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







[youtube]3jNXm-A7FOE[/youtube]


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's it's the most powerful force in the universe, I wonder why it can't solve international problems. Isn't that a bit contradictory? I can't be green with envy of you or your "little Hulkamaniacs" if I never knew you ever existed to begin with until now. If I believe in your "true" power, would I be able to see peace for the whole world? Would I? A world where everyone would never have to fight endless and fruitless wars anymore? 

Bull. And you know it. You're no savior. I never expected much from you anyway.

*(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST - DON'T TALK SHIT ABOUT THE HULK)*


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 31, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> If it's it's the most powerful force in the universe, I wonder why it can't solve international problems. Isn't that a bit contradictory? I can't be green with envy of you or your "little Hulkamaniacs" if I never knew you ever existed to begin with until now. If I believe in your "true" power, would I be able to see peace for the whole world? Would I? A world where everyone would never have to fight endless and fruitless wars anymore?
> 
> Bull. And you know it. You're no savior. I never expected much from you anyway.



Because he is a real American who fights for what's right.

Brother, if the Hulkster isn't a savior (he is, though, and even saying this words makes my tongue tingle), then you're just a disgusting, blabbering sliver of filth who's muddling up a once great website. You need help, but the only way you can receive it is by accepting the true and honest AMERICAN HULK HOGAN. I would ban you right now for this turgid passion play, but it's not even worth the effort.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulkster, don't forget that you added a fourth demandment after the Earthquake attacked you on the Brother Love show.

It's believing in yourself!


----------



## spaps (Mar 31, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Hulk Hogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The most powerful force in the universe" doesn't necessarily mean it can fix international crisises. It could very well mean that Hulkamania can destroy planets. No one knows the true power of Hulkamania, except for the Hulkster himself. It's just that deep.
2deep4u


----------



## Surtur (Mar 31, 2013)

Brothers, if everyone embraced Hulkamania, world peace would be achieved!


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Mar 31, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Because he is a real American who fights for what's right.
> 
> Brother, if the Hulkster isn't a savior (he is, though, and even saying this words makes my tongue tingle), then you're just a disgusting, blabbering sliver of filth who's muddling up a once great website. You need help, but the only way you can receive it is by accepting the true and honest AMERICAN HULK HOGAN. I would ban you right now for this turgid passion play, but it's not even worth the effort.



That is right, brother! Thank you for informing him of the true power of Hulkamania. Some people will never learn, man.



			
				bungholio said:
			
		

> Hulkster, don't forget that you added a fourth demandment after the Earthquake attacked you on the Brother Love show.
> 
> It's believing in yourself!


That is true, brother! That is an important demandment. That demandment allowed the Hulkster to pick up and SLAM all 468 lb of the Earthquake to the canvas!



			
				spaps said:
			
		

> "The most powerful force in the universe" doesn't necessarily mean it can fix international crisises. It could very well mean that Hulkamania can destroy planets. No one knows the true power of Hulkamania, except for the Hulkster himself. It's just that deep.
> 2deep4u



That is true, brother. If Hulkamania is powerful enough to lift up Andre the Giant, it can certainly destroy planets. It is just good that Hulkamania is being used for good... to fight for the rights of every man, and fight for what's right, brother!


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 31, 2013)

What's going on in this thread.....?


----------



## Null (Apr 1, 2013)

So should I open up a roleplay forum in general or...?


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> So should I open up a roleplay forum in general or...?


If it means more Hulk Hogan, I think we both know what the obvious answer is


----------



## CatParty (Apr 1, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





obviously


----------



## Holdek (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey who was the guy who would peel potatoes?  Not that I want a return of that...


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Apr 2, 2013)

That was Pigeon Crow, he stopped soon after Alec told him it was annoying. He posts here and is quite normal without the peeling/de-lurking.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 2, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> That was Pigeon Crow, he stopped soon after Alec told him it was annoying. He posts here and is quite normal without the peeling/de-lurking.



Ah, okay.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Apr 2, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> *(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST - DON'T TALK SHIT ABOUT THE HULK)*


LMFAO!!!! It isn't said enough but I love this board sometimes.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Apr 2, 2013)

DrChristianTroy said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the words of Vegeta from DBZA... 

[youtube]jd-VSJHfJkY[/youtube]

I'm sorry, I just wanted an excuse to use this.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 4, 2013)

I could never tell if RustyBlackford (or however it was spelled) was a joke or not.


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't think he was.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 4, 2013)

Ha. I even recall him sympathizing with loveshys a bit.


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 4, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Ha. I even recall him sympathizing with loveshys a bit.



I don't think he did. I'm pretty sure he was long gone by the time loveshy stuff became prevalent.


----------



## TL 611 (Apr 4, 2013)

I thought it was RustyPickleford? Do not tell me I'm subconsciously adding pickles to peoples names 

But his shtick was basically be as racist as possible and see if anyone called him up on it. When they did go on about how black he is and how he'd love to be a white guy in Asia. It was simple but it was beautiful


----------



## Bgheff (Apr 4, 2013)

Rusty was are most amazing banned member.  People fell for his character all the time.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't know, he just came across as whiny to me.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 5, 2013)

So uh....is that dinoss guy a novelty account?


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Apr 7, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> I don't think he was.



He totally was.  Back in the Yuku days, he posted all sorts of weird stuff just to see what would get a rise out of people.  He ran with the racism thing because that worked.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 8, 2013)

I do like the Hulkster (who doesn't?) and Tommy Wiseau is funny, I've not noticed any other joke/novelty accounts to be fair.

By the way at first I was going to be a joke account. I think it was Begbie from Trainspotting...


----------

